# average speed = no racing



## jamma (2 Jul 2016)

Well it seems like i won't be racing anytime because i can't get my average speed high. Fastest average speed was 18.5mph and that was on a club 10 TT on the drops.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Jul 2016)

Just keep going man, you'll get there!


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2016)

@jamma - you've had a lot of advice on here about riding with a local club chain gang, etc. Are you taking it?

If not ... then you know why your speed's not that high.


----------



## jamma (2 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> @jamma - you've had a lot of advice on here about riding with a local club chain gang, etc. Are you taking it?
> 
> If not ... then you know why your speed's not that high.



I have took it onboard but the speed won't move its either that or slower


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jul 2016)

There's no magic wand to make it happen overnight. Keep at it and don't do the negative thinking thing.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (2 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> I have took it onboard but the speed won't move its either that or slower



I'm the same fella, can't get over 18/19 mph average on my single speed


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Well it seems like i won't be racing anytime because i can't get my average speed high. Fastest average speed was 18.5mph and that was on a club 10 TT on the drops.


Get yourself some new wheels, that'll do it


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2016)

potsy said:


> Get yourself some new wheels, that'll do it


And a new bike... Oh...


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> I have took it onboard but the speed won't move its either that or slower



It doesn't happen in a couple of weeks. More like a couple of years. In conversation with some club-mates today they're starting to prepare for racing next season now with a range of training.


----------



## boydj (2 Jul 2016)

With hard training, performance tends to plateau while the body adapts to the increased workload. This is why recovery time is important and changing training routines every few weeks helps to prevent staleness creeping in.


----------



## Sharky (2 Jul 2016)

Dont be put off by your first couple of TTs. The skill needed to get the most out of youself over a fixed 10 mile distance is often under rated. 
And dont forget the objective of TTs is just to beat your own prevoius best. Keep going through the winter and next year you wont recognise yourself.

Cheers


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Well it seems like i won't be racing anytime because i can't get my average speed high. Fastest average speed was 18.5mph and that was on a club 10 TT on the drops.



You're doing better than me, current average speed is around 14mph, even as a youngster I never got my average above 17mph.


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> And a new bike... Oh...


Im trying swmbo isnt budging and laughed when i suggested a new frame ..........


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Im trying swmbo isnt budging and laughed when i suggested a new frame ..........


My point was that jamma recently spent over £2k on a Cervelo in response to Potsy's wheel suggestion


----------



## screenman (2 Jul 2016)

Unless there is a health reason you are not trying hard enough.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2016)

@jamma - if the mileage shown on Strava is all you're doing then there is no way you'll get faster.

My 11 year-old did an average 19mph in his latest 10 mile TT test (he can't ride them until next week).



cyberknight said:


> Im trying swmbo isnt budging and laughed when i suggested a new frame ..........



Surprisingly SWMBO didn't comment when the Principia arrived from Denmark this week, just looked disparagingly and left me to it.

However, given it was dark blue like the Ridgeback I'd hoped to sneak it into the shed without it being seen and hide it in there. She found the bike box in the hall before I had the chance to shift it


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jul 2016)

I thought you where doing 13mph not long ago . Could be wrong though .


----------



## jamma (2 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I thought you where doing 13mph not long ago . Could be wrong though .



I was but it now is between 16.5 and 18.5mph and won't move


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> I was but it now is between 16.5 and 18.5mph and won't move


I bet you thought that when it was 13 .


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jul 2016)

> understand you are trying to be supportive, but no he won't. He is way too slow and is simply not fit enough or powerful enough to ever be a racing cyclist.
> 
> I can get 10 miles knocked off in a 'one off' effort in around 28 minutes, and I am not deluded, I know I am fat, fifty and f**ked.


Are you the bench mark for us all


----------



## Roadrider48 (3 Jul 2016)

[QUOTE 4349258, member: 76"]I understand you are trying to be supportive, but no he won't. He is way too slow and is simply not fit enough or powerful enough to ever be a racing cyclist.

I can get 10 miles knocked off in a 'one off' effort in around 28 minutes, and I am not deluded, I know I am fat, fifty and f**ked. 

Seriously jamma, concentrate on enjoying riding first, get comfortable and relaxed on the bike. Concentrate on getting fluid and fast round corners, learning to pedal properly (there really is a more efficient way to pedal than just pushing around in circles!), not touching the brakes, apexing the corners, leaning the bike over, all the handling stuff. Then you will be steady on the bike in all circumstances. 

When you are steady like a rock, you can flow like a river.[/QUOTE]
I am glad you understand....


----------



## kiriyama (3 Jul 2016)

5 years of serious training.... minimum.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2016)

[QUOTE 4349380, member: 76"]Well, not exactly a benchmark, more of a warning really 

But if a chap in his early 20s, who trains a lot, on a £3k bike, with aspirations to turn pro can't get beyond around 18mph for 10 miles, then he isn't going to be turning pro is he? Encouraging him to 'keep the dream alive' is simply colluding with his misheld belief that he can do it, and possibly even encouraging him to spend more money on 'faster' kit. 

A similar age group would be Uni students, the winner of the Universities 10 mile TT this year did it in a time of 19.54, or approx 31mph. Our friend jamma is not going to make up 13 mph over 10 miles.

As I keep saying, I am not suggesting he gives up riding, he simply needs to adjust his aim slightly, relax, and see what happens.[/QUOTE]
Clearly not a 'Super-responder' then!


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jul 2016)

What an inspirational post . 
I was reading flying through the pain barrier by Adam Topham but i think i'll ditch it and read your book on how to give up and get no where


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Well it seems like i won't be racing anytime because i can't get my average speed high. Fastest average speed was 18.5mph and that was on a club 10 TT on the drops.








Maybe if you increased the duration and frequency of your rides, you would see an improvement?


----------



## vickster (3 Jul 2016)

541 miles in 6 months does seem a bit poor for someone with racing ambitions

Well done on increasing your average though. Can you sustain those speeds over say 50 miles? That should be the aim for the next couple of months. You seem a way off at 39 miles in 2.5 hours


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2016)

These are my stats for the year so far.
Bear in mind that I'm a 62 year old pensioner.
I would class myself as a purely recreational rider with no real competition ambitions. I have, however, done our local clubs 10 course in 28 minutes.
There's an awful lot of guys, and gals, much faster than me.
On a good day I would class myself as a 'good woman'.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> 541 miles in 6 months does seem a bit poor for someone with racing ambitions
> 
> Well done on increasing your average though. Can you sustain those speeds over say 50 miles? That should be the aim for the next couple of months. You seem a way off at 39 miles in 2.5 hours



It aint a lot is it? I'm over 2500 miles this year and I don't plan to race, I'd expect more than 541 miles in a month not 6 months.


----------



## vickster (3 Jul 2016)

I've done 343 and I was off the bike for 3 months with shoulder surgery and still taking it easy, a few more today...and the weather has been mostly appalling! And a two week holiday

Jamma needs to ride a lot more  I'd forget about average speed for now. Get to be able to spend a whole day in the saddle etc


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2016)

If he's serious about racing, he needs to be doing 200+ miles a week......every week.


----------



## si_c (3 Jul 2016)

I think the numbers show that he's only holding himself back. Less than 100miles a month is not really intensive training, one of the guys I work with, his son competes in the local TTs, and does the chain gangs with his Dad during the week. He gets dropped, but not as quickly as you might expect, he's also 13, does more miles and faster than the OP.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2016)

si_c said:


> I think the numbers show that he's only holding himself back. Less than 100miles a month is not really intensive training, one of the guys I work with, his son competes in the local TTs, and does the chain gangs with his Dad during the week. He gets dropped, but not as quickly as you might expect, he's also 13, does more miles and faster than the OP.


Before I started racing I was going on clubruns of 80 or so miles every Sunday and riding a couple of evenings a week too, in addition to commuting. 100 miles a month is just kids round the block stuff, nowhere near enough to get fitter and faster.


----------



## palinurus (3 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Well it seems like i won't be racing anytime because i can't get my average speed high. Fastest average speed was 18.5mph and that was on a club 10 TT on the drops.



It can take a season or two to start making progress.


----------



## Lonestar (3 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Unless there is a health reason you are not trying hard enough.



No,it's traffic lights.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2016)

The OP needs to be doing 400-500 miles a month, not over 6 months. Even I've done 300 miles following my broken back.

Not enough riding is what's slowing you down.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2016)

I do 3 - 400 miles a month just bimbling about. Could easily double that if I could be arsed.
Less than 100 miles a month isn't even playing at it!


----------



## Dec66 (3 Jul 2016)

I do 4-500 miles a month, commuting.


----------



## bondirob (3 Jul 2016)

Of course you can race average speed has so many variables so pay no attention to it.
Instead of reading books just ride, lots.
In fact a lot more than you do currently.
Short rides measuring average speed will not help matters
Then when your feeling strong enter a race


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

Sharky said:


> The skill needed to get the most out of youself over a fixed 10 mile distance is often under rated.



Got to ask, what skill is needed for a 10?


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

bondirob said:


> Of course you can race average speed has so many variables so pay no attention to it.
> Instead of reading books just ride, lots.
> In fact a lot more than you do currently.
> Short rides measuring average speed will not help matters
> Then when your feeling strong enter a race



Other than riding more, that's just rubbish.


----------



## bondirob (3 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> Other than riding more, that's just rubbish.



Why?


----------



## jamma (3 Jul 2016)

I emailed a coach last night and he has given me this plan and i will do it and stick to it 

Monday 30 mins . Heart rate 120-140bpm Warm up 5 mins at 90rpm 5 mins at 100rpm session 15 mins Change rpm every minute. Concentrate on keep your bum ﬁrmly on the saddle and sweeping back with you legs 1 min at 110 rpm 1 min at 100 rpm 5 mins cool down at 90 rpm 5 mins abs 40 seconds on 20 seconds off legs slightly bent Back part from the ﬂoor and goes up to the knees 





Tuesday Standing start sprint • on road if possible 20/25 mins warm up HR 120-140bpm, 100rpm 5 sprints at 250 meters 10 mins spinning legs 2 sprints at 500 meters 10 mins spinning legs 1 sprint at 1km 20/25 min cool down HR 120-140, 100rpm • Try and record power output one each sprint 

Wednesday 3 hours HR 130-150 100rpm 

Thursday TT efforts • on road if possible 20 mins warm up HR 120-140, 100rpm 20 mins TT effort • 15 min HR 170-180, 100rpm • 5 mins HR 180+, 100 rpm 20 mins spin HR 120-140, 100rpm 20 mins TT effort • 15 mins HR 170-180. 100rpm • 5 mins 180+,100rpm 20 mins cool down HR 120-140, 90-100 pm Record power output on TT efforts Repeat ab workout 

Friday Rest day 

Saturday 3 hours HR 130-150 100rpm

Sunday 3 hours HR 130-150 100rpm


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2016)

Best of luck with that - it's about 5 times your current workload and probably a lot more intense.
Do you actually have a power meter?
I'm beginning to think this thread is a wind up.


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2016)

So you are going from next to nothing to that lot, the coach wants re-educating.


----------



## palinurus (3 Jul 2016)

That training program might work for someone already doing that sort of volume but in a less-structured way- does the coach know the amount of riding you are doing now?


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

bondirob said:


> Why?



If you're that far off race pace (and the OP is), phrases like:



> Of course you can race average speed has so many variables so pay no attention to it.



and



> Then when your feeling strong enter a race



means nothing. I've seen a few sadly deluded people turn up on a start line who are considerably slower than me (and I'm not quick enough for road racing by any stretch) and get pulled off the circuit after 1 lap because they were spat out of the back of the group after 800 metres. If you're that far behind, you're a danger to yourself and the other participants. Even then, being quick isn't enough, you have to be a competent bike handler and confident riding at close quarters in a group are essential.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (3 Jul 2016)

Thread is a wind up IMO. No one who rides 100 mile a month can be seriously considering racing. I commute 3 days a week and it adds up to 120 miles. Weekend riding adds another 100. I don't even come close to the club riders who are smashing the miles in.
If you are keen you'd be putting in more road time. There are no short cuts.


----------



## lutonloony (3 Jul 2016)

I think 3 hrs at bpm of 130+ would in fact be my last 3 hrs on this planet


----------



## Felix79 (3 Jul 2016)

There is no "easy" fix. You need to want it so badly that you will just focus on busting your balls building up your body. I think it's rather insulting to the real pro's that you think you can be a pro that easily (and with such little effort). 

I may not be an experienced rider or member on here, but I know how much hard work I had to put in to recover from being in a Coma in 2010/11 and building my body back up so I can live a better quality of life with my spinal nerve damage. It is alarming how quickly you can lose muscle mass if you're not constantly pushing your body and then looking after yourself properly afterwards.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2016)

Instead of following the coach's plan, you need more riding. Try an hour a day for a few weeks, see how you, then start upping the intensity. You aren't cycling much at the minute, so even riding every day will be a killer at first.


----------



## Dec66 (3 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> I emailed a coach last night and he has given me this plan and i will do it and stick to it
> 
> Monday 30 mins . Heart rate 120-140bpm Warm up 5 mins at 90rpm 5 mins at 100rpm session 15 mins Change rpm every minute. Concentrate on keep your bum ﬁrmly on the saddle and sweeping back with you legs 1 min at 110 rpm 1 min at 100 rpm 5 mins cool down at 90 rpm 5 mins abs 40 seconds on 20 seconds off legs slightly bent Back part from the ﬂoor and goes up to the knees
> 
> ...


If you're starting that regime next week, can I have first dibs on your bike in a fortnight's time?


----------



## ayceejay (3 Jul 2016)

That plan sounds like it was written for indoor training and has others have said too much of a leap from what you are doing now


----------



## vickster (3 Jul 2016)

ayceejay said:


> That plan sounds like it was written for indoor training and has others have said too much of a leap from what you are doing now


Which is almost nowt


----------



## screenman (3 Jul 2016)

Cyclo-cross, that should suit your current speed and give you racing experience.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2016)

I'm not an athlete, but have late in life seen what may be required.

Natural anatomy - ratio of body and leg length; fast/slow twitch fibres etc etc
Love of the sport - getting out there and doing for the sake of it.
Bastard determination - that pushing through barriers just because they are in your way
IMHO, the last is the most important. If you don't have the grit (and most don't, I don't for example) to push harder than the 7 billion other competitors, then you are not going to make it. 

But @jamma doesn't seem to have any of them. If he loved riding his bike, he'd be out there every moment of the day. 

If you love cycling, then revel in that for a few months, then check your averages. If you don't ... then find a sport or hobby that you do.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2016)

I have to agree with the others. This thread has to be a wind up or it's one very poor misguided individual.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> I emailed a coach last night and he has given me this plan and i will do it and stick to it
> 
> Monday 30 mins . Heart rate 120-140bpm Warm up 5 mins at 90rpm 5 mins at 100rpm session 15 mins Change rpm every minute. Concentrate on keep your bum ﬁrmly on the saddle and sweeping back with you legs 1 min at 110 rpm 1 min at 100 rpm 5 mins cool down at 90 rpm 5 mins abs 40 seconds on 20 seconds off legs slightly bent Back part from the ﬂoor and goes up to the knees
> 
> ...



God almighty, if this isn't a wind up it's certainly madness. You should not even be thinking of racing yet, you haven't been riding long enough. That plan will do nothing for you because you don't have anywhere near the base fitness. Get out and ride the bike far more than you are doing at present, and if you manage it think about racing next season.


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> Cyclo-cross, that should suit your current speed and give you racing experience.



In that he'll ride on a tarmac facsimilie of the track while the rest of the field does it for real?


----------



## jamma (3 Jul 2016)

I have emailed my coach back and said its too much and i will be riding every day for a 2 months to get a base level and work from there


----------



## vickster (3 Jul 2016)

How much are you paying him for this advice?


----------



## jamma (3 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> How much are you paying him for this advice?



Nothing that was a prototype plan he sent me


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2016)

It's gonna take longer than two months, much longer.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> My point was that jamma recently spent over £2k on a Cervelo in response to Potsy's wheel suggestion





DCLane said:


> @jamma
> 
> 
> Surprisingly SWMBO didn't comment when the Principia arrived from Denmark this week, just looked disparagingly and left me to it.
> ...



@DCLane gets my post  , i was referring to my situation/desire  .Looking to have a clearout to kickstart the funds , im considering flogging my garmin 500 as i have a 200 and the cadence/ HR are more of a novelty factor than useful information to me .


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jul 2016)

dave r said:


> It aint a lot is it? I'm over 2500 miles this year and I don't plan to race, I'd expect more than 541 miles in a month not 6 months.





vickster said:


> I've done 343 and I was off the bike for 3 months with shoulder surgery and still taking it easy, a few more today...and the weather has been mostly appalling! And a two week holiday
> 
> Jamma needs to ride a lot more  I'd forget about average speed for now. Get to be able to spend a whole day in the saddle etc





Smokin Joe said:


> Before I started racing I was going on clubruns of 80 or so miles every Sunday and riding a couple of evenings a week too, in addition to commuting. 100 miles a month is just kids round the block stuff, nowhere near enough to get fitter and faster.


+1 to all of the above, im a close to 50 year old shift worker with 2 young kids so spare cycling time is limited and so far this year im about 5 miles under 3000 miles.


----------



## Gert Lush (3 Jul 2016)

lutonloony said:


> I think 3 hrs at bpm of 130+ would in fact be my last 3 hrs on this planet



I averaged 154bpm over 2.45hrs, so 130+ doesn't seem that much. Obviously age/fitness level etc. will change that.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2016)

cyberknight said:


> +1 to all of the above, im a close to 50 year old shift worker with 2 young kids so spare cycling time is limited and so far this year im about 5 miles under 3000 miles.



I'm in my mid sixties and not working, I'm doing two rides most weeks, I could do more but I have other things I'm doing and the cycling more would intrude on these.


----------



## bondirob (3 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> If you're that far off race pace (and the OP is), phrases like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking in a year or 2 which I perhaps should have said.
However I stand by that average pace is so variable every time you ride why say you need to hit a certain figure before racing?
Perhaps riding to power would be the best option.
Reading through the op's post again I think he may just be trolling anyhow.


----------



## adamangler (3 Jul 2016)

Jamma you dont really need a coach nor do you need to do loads of miles to get faster.

You can get fit enough to race cat 3/4 on 6-10 hours a week.

Of course if you can get a winter of base miles in before adding HIT work it will be a better foundation for you but i digress..

The variables are frequency, intensity, duration & recovery, manipulate these variables.

For someone who doesnt have shitloads of time work on 3-4 rides a week 1-2 hours per session is fine but they must be HARD sessions

I have limited time, i tend to do a long ish ride on a sunday (2-4 hours) at what i would describe as tempo but throw a few efforts in there, a few hills ridden at threshold or a couple of sprints etc.

Then usually tuesday - this could be a TT or sprint intervals, hill repeats or threshold work, usually 1hr or 90 mins max

Then thursday would be same as above doing something that i didnt do on tuesday

If i go hard enough on the midweek rides my legs shou;ld be sore the following day and not capable of being ridden on

I sometimes throw in an extra ride IF IM NOT SORE, i dont do recovery rides, i think there a load of crap, if my legs are sore i dont ride. 

If you go hard enough AND have enough recovery you will get very fast very quickly.

Read Time crunched cyclist and try an 8 week block


----------



## outlash (3 Jul 2016)

bondirob said:


> I was thinking in a year or 2 which I perhaps should have said.
> However I stand by that average pace is so variable every time you ride why say you need to hit a certain figure before racing?
> Perhaps riding to power would be the best option.
> Reading through the op's post again I think he may just be trolling anyhow.




Well, every road racer I know rides at well over a 20mph average, most local races I've been to are around the 24-26 mark depending on what cat is racing. Racing at cat 2-4 tends to be short races, why would you ride to power in those? It's a rarified few who race in events where that would make sense.


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2016)

I never did 'get' recovery rides.
Never heard of a boxer having a 'recovery punch'........


----------



## bondirob (3 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> Well, every road racer I know rides at well over a 20mph average, most local races I've been to are around the 24-26 mark depending on what cat is racing. Racing at cat 2-4 tends to be short races, why would you ride to power in those? It's a rarified few who race in events where that would make sense.



Yet I don't know anyone racing local to me who averages 20 mph.
Using your standards non of the racers I know would indeed race.
That's why my point on average speed is valid.


----------



## Sharky (3 Jul 2016)

outlash said:


> Got to ask, what skill is needed for a 10?


The main skill is to learn how to pace yourself. Not to fast that you blow and not too slow that you feel too fresh at the finish. There are others
- getting the warm up right
- starting in the right gear
- taking the turn fast and safely
- knowing when to start the final burst
- adapting from a road position to a tt position
- using tri bars
- knowing the course

All something which experienced tt'ers do without thinking, but for a newbie, can take sometime, but will give a significant improvement in times when achieved. Probably accounts for a couple of minutes, especially if your starting point is outside evens.


----------



## jamma (4 Jul 2016)

Well i have started riding every day as from today which i did 30.2 miles at a avg speed of 16 or 16.3 from garmin or strava but back at it again tomorrow


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Well i have started riding every day as from today which i did 30.2 miles at a avg speed of 16 or 16.3 from garmin or strava but back at it again tomorrow


Over what profile.........30miles on the flat at 16mph is pitta. But if its 30miles and 2000+ft of climbing at 16mph then thats going some


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> Over what profile.........30miles on the flat at 16mph is pitta. But if its 30miles and 2000+ft of climbing at 16mph then thats going some


I must 'go some' then!￼ LOL


----------



## jamma (4 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> Over what profile.........30miles on the flat at 16mph is pitta. But if its 30miles and 2000+ft of climbing at 16mph then thats going some



It was 1351 ft but i think getting out and used to riding everyday is better than going out and hitting climbs none stop.


----------



## ayceejay (4 Jul 2016)

I like that "riding every day as from today"


----------



## outlash (4 Jul 2016)

Sharky said:


> The main skill is to learn how to pace yourself. Not to fast that you blow and not too slow that you feel too fresh at the finish. There are others
> - getting the warm up right
> - starting in the right gear
> - taking the turn fast and safely
> ...



You're overthinking it by miles. Possibly by even as much as 10.


----------



## palinurus (4 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> It was 1351 ft but i think getting out and used to riding everyday is better than going out and hitting climbs no one stop.



I agree. Just ride more often, try to enjoy it, find new places to ride to if it gets a bit dull.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 Jul 2016)

To keep yourself motivated OP why not post your strava ride here every day so we can track your progress?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2016)

Good, ride more often, and it doesn't always need to be 30 or more miles. 10 or 20 some days, so long as you keep it regular. Get a turbo and zwift/bkool for days when you don't feel like going out in crap weather, or indeed you get injured.


----------



## jamma (4 Jul 2016)

fossyant said:


> Good, ride more often, and it doesn't always need to be 30 or more miles. 10 or 20 some days, so long as you keep it regular. Get a turbo and zwift/bkool for days when you don't feel like going out in crap weather, or indeed you get injured.


Thats the next purhase and i going to try and hit 100 miles a week 



Big Dave laaa said:


> To keep yourself motivated OP why not post your strava ride here every day so we can track your progress?


i will do and link to my strava will be here when i get back from work


----------



## jowwy (4 Jul 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> I must 'go some' then!￼ LOL
> View attachment 133941


I said 2000+ feet.......thats not even 2000 lol


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jul 2016)

it all depends where you live really . I live in London so i'm stopping and starting all the time . On my last 50TT i think the average was 20 - 21 MPH so that's pretty accurate although i left the garmin running for 5 minutes at the end as i warmed down so still not 100%
This ride shows 14.5 MPH average https://www.strava.com/activities/606938472 Im not sure if you can see the extended stats but is shows the 75% of time stats at 19MPH . If you count the half hour each way to get in and out of London and waiting for people then thats kind of right but again still guess work . The only way to get a true reading is to TT and work it out from the time keepers clock .


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jul 2016)

This is my last ride . steady pace as it was the medium group so i pulled at the front for 75 % guess and my average was low as it had 3 cat 4 and a cat 3 climb .
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/628679508/embed/593265a61b2f87c200e5664911d728c4c4228765


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jul 2016)

What i call a flattish solo training ride.
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/522236039/embed/73c73003ad2c5e3a7365ca47fdf95afe599985d2


----------



## Dirk (4 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> I said 2000+ feet.......thats not even 2000 lol


It's only 39 ft off.......picky! LOL


----------



## jefmcg (4 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> it all depends where you live really . I live in London so i'm stopping and starting all the time . On my last 50TT i think the average was 20 - 21 MPH so that's pretty accurate although i left the garmin running for 5 minutes at the end as i warmed down so still not 100%


Is it on strava? You know you can crop rides. If you are a bit of a nerd, you can even save the GPX first, then edit in down in file editor so you can upload the warm down as a second ride, after you have cropped it out of the original ride.

Just sayin'


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Is it on strava? You know you can crop rides. If you are a bit of a nerd, you can even save the GPX first, then edit in down in file editor so you can upload the warm down as a second ride, after you have cropped it out of the original ride.
> 
> Just sayin'


I'm not that fussed . The time keeper gives me my time and the rest of my riding is good fun even if it is training .


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jul 2016)

[QUOTE 4351806, member: 76"]I said it in a previous thread, and I'll say it again. Lots of people on here, me included, have suggested riding more. Of course the other way to do it is some serious doping. I don't know if you know any dodgy pharmacists or iffy gym members? Honestly, you could keep up your normal routine, neck a bit of EPO/steroid etc (or transfuse if you are happy with needles) and bish bosh, greatness awaits*





*unless of course you die or have a stroke due to an incorrect dose or adverse reaction to one or more of the products.[/QUOTE]

Maybe you should give this thread a miss if you are just intent on acting like an idiot ?


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jul 2016)

[QUOTE 4351841, member: 76"]Oh get a grip.[/QUOTE]
Maybe you should " get a grip " A young man has asked for advice and all you have come up with is give up or take drugs . 
All i know about you is from this thread and you describe yourself as a fat 50 year old that doesn't push the limits .


----------



## jamma (5 Jul 2016)

I am making a new thread for my rodes so you can tell me where i am going wrong also were to improve

Link will be here when i make the new thread


----------



## iggibizzle (5 Jul 2016)

Just post your strava name. That's what strava is for


----------



## jamma (5 Jul 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Just post your strava name. That's what strava is for


I would but this thread has sort of gone on to be a bit of a sh!t show


----------



## Felix79 (5 Jul 2016)

(sorry I don't know if it's acceptable to curse or not) FFS, you've been told that you need to be spending WAY more time on your bike first and foremost. You won't benefit from any advanced type of training or methods at this point. You need to build up your raw strength and stamina massively before you even think about doing anything else. 

You've done a couple of threads now going on about how poor your average speed is and what you need to do for it to improve. You have been given so much good sound advice, yet you don't seem to even bother implementing the most basic thing, which is riding your bike! Until you have done a few hundred miles a week for about 4-6 months, you will not get anywhere close to a level of fitness required. There is a reason why people spend so much time training and that's because unless you put the effort in, you will never get results. Not even putting EDO/Steroids in your body will help you unless you are actively training. 

Even a total idiot like me who is totally new to the world of cycling understands that you need to constantly be working as hard as you can with their training. You can throw endless amounts of money at bikes, equipment and coaches, but unless you are out on your bike putting the hours in pushing yourself you will NEVER improve. 

It is maddening to see someone who has a body able to go out there and train, but is trying to find an alternative avenue to be able to win on a 10 mile TT.

I apologise to the other forum members and the staff for the tone of my post, but it really p*sses me right off when the answer has been given countless times over two or more threads made by the OP. I don't have a problem when people ask for help and advice, but when it's been given already and it's so bloody obvious what he needs to, I can't help but feel sorry for humanity.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (5 Jul 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVEuPmVAb8o


----------



## mythste (5 Jul 2016)

Felix79 said:


> (sorry I don't know if it's acceptable to curse or not) FFS, you've been told that you need to be spending WAY more time on your bike first and foremost. You won't benefit from any advanced type of training or methods at this point. You need to build up your raw strength and stamina massively before you even think about doing anything else.
> 
> You've done a couple of threads now going on about how poor your average speed is and what you need to do for it to improve. You have been given so much good sound advice, yet you don't seem to even bother implementing the most basic thing, which is riding your bike! Until you have done a few hundred miles a week for about 4-6 months, you will not get anywhere close to a level of fitness required. There is a reason why people spend so much time training and that's because unless you put the effort in, you will never get results. Not even putting EDO/Steroids in your body will help you unless you are actively training.
> 
> ...



No need to apologise - and welcome to the internet


----------



## jamma (5 Jul 2016)

Felix79 said:


> (sorry I don't know if it's acceptable to curse or not) FFS, you've been told that you need to be spending WAY more time on your bike first and foremost. You won't benefit from any advanced type of training or methods at this point. You need to build up your raw strength and stamina massively before you even think about doing anything else.
> 
> You've done a couple of threads now going on about how poor your average speed is and what you need to do for it to improve. You have been given so much good sound advice, yet you don't seem to even bother implementing the most basic thing, which is riding your bike! Until you have done a few hundred miles a week for about 4-6 months, you will not get anywhere close to a level of fitness required. There is a reason why people spend so much time training and that's because unless you put the effort in, you will never get results. Not even putting EDO/Steroids in your body will help you unless you are actively training.
> 
> ...



Well sorry iv i posted too many threads on the subject and its not about winning a local 10 mile TT so where ever you got that information is wrong.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Just post your strava name. That's what strava is for


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> I am making a new thread for my rodes so you can tell me where i am going wrong also were to improve
> 
> Link will be here when i make the new thread


Why not just use the existing today's ride thread (or whatever it's called) or newbie progress in beginners


----------



## jamma (5 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> Why not just use the existing today's ride thread (or whatever it's called) or newbie progress in beginners



Didn't think them threads existed i'll use them instead


----------



## jamma (5 Jul 2016)

Which one of you lot is trying to add me on strava? I will accept you just want to know who it is


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Which one of you lot is trying to add me on strava? I will accept you just want to know who it is



Who are you on Strava? I'll have a look at your profile and see if you are worth following


----------



## Dirk (5 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Who are you on Strava? I'll have a look at your profile and see if you are worth following


----------



## h0lly1991 (6 Jul 2016)

What about a 63 mile ride taking 5hrs with climbing 3730ft with an average speed of 12.1mph?....

I'm trying hard.....


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Jul 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> View attachment 133781
> 
> Maybe if you increased the duration and frequency of your rides, you would see an improvement?



I've done 2500 miles and 80,000 feet of climbing this year and my best average speed for a long ride is never more than 18 mph.
I just do it for fun.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> View attachment 134062



Cheers, I thought these details were you


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Cheers, I thought these details were you


Nah! I'm much older and quicker......


----------



## User16625 (6 Jul 2016)

Felix79 said:


> (sorry I don't know if it's acceptable to curse or not) FFS, you've been told that you need to be spending WAY more time on your bike first and foremost. You won't benefit from any advanced type of training or methods at this point. You need to build up your raw strength and stamina massively before you even think about doing anything else.
> 
> You've done a couple of threads now going on about how poor your average speed is and what you need to do for it to improve. You have been given so much good sound advice, yet you don't seem to even bother implementing the most basic thing, which is riding your bike! Until you have done a few hundred miles a week for about 4-6 months, you will not get anywhere close to a level of fitness required. There is a reason why people spend so much time training and that's because unless you put the effort in, you will never get results. Not even putting EDO/Steroids in your body will help you unless you are actively training.
> 
> ...



Some people just like to talk about the same thing all the time. I dont think they are being deliberately offensive. I remember once I posted a thread on a forum only to be referred to an identical thread I made only days earlier. What happened was I made the original thread when I was pissed so forgot all about it. Some people just naturally have poor memory or a medical issue.



Dirk Thrust said:


> View attachment 134026



With a few less letters, that name becomes that used by Captain Slow.


----------



## User16625 (6 Jul 2016)

[echo]



Felix79 said:


> (sorry I don't know if it's acceptable to curse or not) FFS, you've been told that you need to be spending WAY more time on your bike first and foremost. You won't benefit from any advanced type of training or methods at this point. You need to build up your raw strength and stamina massively before you even think about doing anything else.
> 
> You've done a couple of threads now going on about how poor your average speed is and what you need to do for it to improve. You have been given so much good sound advice, yet you don't seem to even bother implementing the most basic thing, which is riding your bike! Until you have done a few hundred miles a week for about 4-6 months, you will not get anywhere close to a level of fitness required. There is a reason why people spend so much time training and that's because unless you put the effort in, you will never get results. Not even putting EDO/Steroids in your body will help you unless you are actively training.
> 
> ...



Some people just like to talk about the same thing all the time. I dont think they are being deliberately offensive. I remember once I posted a thread on a forum only to be referred to an identical thread I made only days earlier. What happened was I made the original thread when I was pissed so forgot all about it. Some people just naturally have poor memory or a medical issue.[/echo]


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (7 Jul 2016)

Isn't there a big jump in effort from 18mph up to say 22/23mph due to more wind resistance?


----------



## iggibizzle (7 Jul 2016)

Every mph over about 18mph gets a lot harder. If it didn't, everyone would be racing. I've started from scratch. Within 2 years (20,000mile +!!) I've gone from doing 12mph on the commute to now being able to do 19-20mph for long periods of a few hours. But... Recently got into time trialling and each small improvement takes a lot of work


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Jul 2016)

So James, how many miles are under your belt this week? 4 days into 100 miles should see you at about 60 miles?

I am currently at 40miles from commuting every day this week. Tomorrow will add another 10 and see me done for the week. I will also be breaking the 1000 mile barrier for miles cycled this year.


----------



## Dirk (7 Jul 2016)

chris harte said:


> So James, how many miles are under your belt this week? 4 days into 100 miles should see you at about 60 miles?...........


Looks like he's over the 100 already.


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Jul 2016)

I don't have Strava. Not bad going mileage wise. Looks to have averaged 16mph.


----------



## DCLane (7 Jul 2016)

Keep going @jamma - for reference my just-12 year old's race tonight ridden solo averaged 19.7mph https://www.strava.com/activities/633553030


----------



## simon.r (7 Jul 2016)

I've managed to get out and ride 20+ miles every day for the last 5 days, whereas I normally only manage to ride once every 3 or 4 days. 

I am not fast and I have no desire to become a racer at any level, but my fitness, stamina and average speed* have improved noticeably just with 5 days of sustained effort. 

Anecdotal evidence I know, but I can only agree with everyone else who's saying "get out and ride more". 

*I'm still slow, but not quite as slow as normal


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2016)

chris harte said:


> So James, how many miles are under your belt this week? 4 days into 100 miles should see you at about 60 miles?
> 
> I am currently at 40miles from commuting every day this week. Tomorrow will add another 10 and see me done for the week. I will also be breaking the 1000 mile barrier for miles cycled this year.



I've done two rides this week and I'm on 108 miles for the week, not bad for a pedalling pensioner, my next chance to ride is on Sunday.


----------



## simon.r (7 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Keep going @jamma - for reference my just-12 year old's race tonight ridden solo averaged 19.7mph https://www.strava.com/activities/633553030



And he 'only' came 3rd?! Chapeau to the young man


----------



## jamma (7 Jul 2016)

chris harte said:


> So James, how many miles are under your belt this week? 4 days into 100 miles should see you at about 60 miles?
> 
> I am currently at 40miles from commuting every day this week. Tomorrow will add another 10 and see me done for the week. I will also be breaking the 1000 mile barrier for miles cycled this year.



As @Dirk Thrust has posted my strava thats the current mileage hoping to hit 130 or 140


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> As @Dirk Thrust has posted my strava thats the current mileage hoping to hit 130 or 140



Jazza, what's your last 10mile TT result?


----------



## jefmcg (7 Jul 2016)

chris harte said:


> I don't have Strava. Not bad going mileage wise. Looks to have averaged 16mph.


You don't have to be a member, to see the summary.

https://www.strava.com/athletes/9345347


----------



## jamma (7 Jul 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Jazza, what's your last 10mile TT result?



31:37 tonight ten seconds slower then when i first started TT'ing even the fast guys said that it was a hard one tonight due to head wind from the start


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Jul 2016)

Well done on you efforts so far @jamma Keep it up mate and you will be flying next year


----------



## speccy1 (7 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Well it seems like i won't be racing anytime because i can't get my average speed high. Fastest average speed was 18.5mph and that was on a club 10 TT on the drops.


I would be delighted with that here in Devon. I assume you live somewhere flat then??


----------



## jamma (7 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I would be delighted with that here in Devon. I assume you live somewhere flat then??


Yes but its like 30 mins drive and i hit the north yorkshire moors but the TT course is flat as it runs next to the local airport


----------



## simon.r (7 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> 31:37 tonight ten seconds slower then when i first started TT'ing even the fast guys said that it was a hard one tonight due to head wind from the start



One of my regular routes takes me around the lake of the National Watersorts Centre, which is a 2km long, thin stretch of water, designed for rowers. Putting in the same amount of effort, but with a reasonably strong wind, my speed can vary by 7 or 8 mph depending on whether the wind is behind me or I'm cycling into it.


----------



## TheJDog (8 Jul 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> I made the original thread when I was pissed so forgot all about it. Some people just naturally have poor memory or a medical issue.



I'm not 100% sure being pissed is a medical issue. 



DCLane said:


> Keep going @jamma - for reference my just-12 year old's race tonight ridden solo averaged 19.7mph https://www.strava.com/activities/633553030



How is that helpful? :S


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> As @Dirk Thrust has posted my strava thats the current mileage hoping to hit 130 or 140


If you're not already doing it a little tip is , after a hill climb get back up to speed before you try to recover . There is no point spinning in a granny ring going slow to recover when you can do the same at a faster speed . It's your lungs that need to recover not your legs .


----------



## jamma (8 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> If you're not already doing it a little tip is , after a hill climb get back up to speed before you try to recover . There is no point spinning in a granny ring going slow to recover when you can do the same at a faster speed . It's your lungs that need to recover not your legs .



Thanks for the tip


----------



## Ian193 (8 Jul 2016)

I've ridden home from work 4 days this week and my average speed has increased each day it's 6 1/2 miles and average speed has been anywhere between 12 mph and 15 mph


----------



## jamma (9 Jul 2016)

I have now done 123 miles out of 130 hopefully i can pass the target tomorrow after work if the rain keeps away and the majority of the rides are at a average speed of 16mph so not bad going for first week of riding most of the time.


----------



## jamma (10 Jul 2016)

First week is now over and i smashed my target of 130 miles and hit 145.2 miles so i can't wait for tomorrow to start it all again


----------



## User19783 (10 Jul 2016)

Well done 
Don't forget to mixed the rides up, like doing 
intervals
Long steady rides
And hard short rides.

But enjoy the challenge.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> First week is now over and i smashed my target of 130 miles and hit 145.2 miles so i can't wait for tomorrow to start it all again


Are you enjoying it? Not every mile, sometimes it's hard work. But most of it?


----------



## jamma (10 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Are you enjoying it? Not every mile, sometimes it's hard work. But most of it?



Yes getting out to see new places. Just need a turbo for days when it rains and i cba going out


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Yes getting out to see new places. Just need a turbo a decent waterproof for days when it rains.



FTFY.

(good progress, keep it up)


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (10 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> Yes getting out to see new places. Just need a turbo for days when it rains and i cba going out



The successful ones are those that drag themselves out when it's 2c outside, chucking it down, windy, and they really cba. That's when progress is made.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (11 Jul 2016)

jamma said:


> I emailed a coach last night and he has given me this plan and i will do it and stick to it
> 
> Monday 30 mins . Heart rate 120-140bpm Warm up 5 mins at 90rpm 5 mins at 100rpm session 15 mins Change rpm every minute. Concentrate on keep your bum ﬁrmly on the saddle and sweeping back with you legs 1 min at 110 rpm 1 min at 100 rpm 5 mins cool down at 90 rpm 5 mins abs 40 seconds on 20 seconds off legs slightly bent Back part from the ﬂoor and goes up to the knees
> 
> ...



Based on the milage your doing and the fact you gave been given a plan by email I would say avoid that.

Start cycling every day with a couple of rest days. Train to power not to HR 

Do indoor training if you can't get out 

Build up your mileage and push yourself on shorter rides 

Join a club. Join 2 and go out with them as much as possible and this is most important. Be realistic in your goals. 

540 miles on 5 months is ridiculous if your ambition is to race. 

Try for 300 a month. That's only 10 miles a day on average and steadily build it up..350..400..500 and so on.

Compare your power readings etc


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2016)

jamma said:


> First week is now over and i smashed my target of 130 miles and hit 145.2 miles so i can't wait for tomorrow to start it all again


You're averaging less than 6 miles a day, so far, in August.
What's happened?


----------



## jamma (14 Aug 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> You're averaging less than 6 miles a day, so far, in August.
> What's happened?



Work for 6 days a week and i can't really cycle due to it being round the corner which is a 2 min walk but a 50 mole ride tomorrow because i off for 2 weeks


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2016)

jamma said:


> Work for 6 days a week and i can't really cycle due to it being round the corner which is a 2 min walk but a 50 mole ride tomorrow because i off for 2 weeks


No spare time?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2016)

jamma said:


> Work for 6 days a week and i can't really cycle due to it being round the corner which is a 2 min walk but a 50 mole ride tomorrow because i off for 2 weeks



Do an extended commute?


----------



## Dirk (14 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do an extended commute?


My thoughts exactly!
Set out to work earlier and do a circular route. Do the same route in reverse on the way home. You could easily do 200 miles a week just doing that.


----------



## Dirk (17 Aug 2016)

jamma said:


> Well it seems like i won't be racing anytime because i can't get my average speed high. Fastest average speed was 18.5mph and that was on a club 10 TT on the drops.


Are you going to take Matt Stephen's advice in answer to your question on the latest 'Ask GCN Anything Show'? ( At 4:50)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDu_584q-9M


----------



## cyberknight (17 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do an extended commute?


I keep meaning to extend my commute but most of the time im too tired from work.


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I keep meaning to extend my commute but most of the time im too tired from work.



You maybe suprised but once you do a few extended rides you becomw fitter and your body more used to it. I never though I would be asble to swim 2k before work do an 8 hour day without breaks and then a ride or turbo session at night, if this 60 year old can do it I am sure you can.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Aug 2016)

screenman said:


> You maybe suprised but once you do a few extended rides you becomw fitter and your body more used to it. I never though I would be asble to swim 2k before work do an 8 hour day without breaks and then a ride or turbo session at night, if this 60 year old can do it I am sure you can.


its the to the second counted working in car factory weld shop sweating my nibbles off all day that does it .
That and a young family ......., im only a sprightly 48 though


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> its the to the second counted working in car factory weld shop sweating my nibbles off all day that does it .
> That and a young family ......., im only a sprightly 48 though



I also work on cars all day long, not got the young family though, mine are 26, 36 and 42. Take note kids only get worse.


----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Aug 2016)

My time trailing days are well over but I did used to compete back in the early / mid 80s when I was a young teenager. I used to get some fairly respectable times doing the 10 mile tt.. nearly cracking 26 minutes. I was never going to catch the really fast guys though but I wasn't out there to either. I was only interested in beating my own personal best and competing against the next guy who would have the slight edge on me. My average speed never interested me either. If I could shave a few seconds off my time I was over the moon Even taking 5 seconds of your time is a mile stone but it would hardly change your overall average speed. Most importantly though was the enjoyment factor of it all. Just enjoy your time trails buddy and let nature take its course with your fitness. 
All the best 
Johnny


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Aug 2016)

I can find time when doing my own work but if i free lance i'm fooked after a days work .


----------



## jamma (17 Aug 2016)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Are you going to take Matt Stephen's advice in answer to your question on the latest 'Ask GC Anything Show'?



Yes just got to figure a way out with heart rates zones and put it all on a garmin workout.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (17 Aug 2016)

I never realised riding fast was so difficult until i started reading these posts. Just ride your bike as hard as you can as often as you can. It's simple really.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Aug 2016)

Its about how much you want it . If you want it you make the time . I took my three days on site as rest days , no rest at all but a rest from cycling . Tomorrow i'm in my workshop so will make the time to do a few miles . I'll probably do 50 miles before my 25 TT on sunday . Tomorrow will hurt as ive been off the bike for three days but Friday and if i ride Saturday will be fast but easy .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2016)

@jamma your stats compared with mine




Your avg speed is 14.74mph with 37.82ft/mile, this year I have done 13.53mph with 49.8ft/mile mostly commuting, with a bike weight of 14+Kg, from your latests stats you have increased your speed, I can do 15+mph over 20-30 miles again bike being 14+Kg (with mudguards) with a similar elevation to yourself, but you need to keep at it, ride as often as you can and listen to those on here who know better about TT or racing.

The best local 10TT I did was 26.33 18.3mph, (same bike though not at 14+Kg) that was a few years back but only a year after I starting cycling a little more seriously.

As for a turbo when weather is bad, races are held in the rain so its a good idea to ride in it to get use to it.


----------



## Sharky (18 Aug 2016)

Is the 10tt avg correct? 30mins is 20mph?


----------



## jowwy (18 Aug 2016)

Sharky said:


> Is the 10tt avg correct? 30mins is 20mph?


I was thinking the same lol


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Aug 2016)

10 miles @ 18.3mph is around 32.47 or thereabouts.


----------



## S-Express (18 Aug 2016)

http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/speed_distance_time_calc.html


----------



## JoshM (18 Aug 2016)

He knows what he has to do, he just wants short cuts because he doesn't want it badly enough to put the work in. 

I've done 4 12hr shifts this week since Monday and still managed 100km on the bike since and an 11.2km run. I'll have added another 14km on the bike and a 1.6km swim by days end. I think by Sunday I'll have 160km on the bike, 3.2km in the pool, and 25km on the run logged. I'm not special, but my training is important to me so I make the time for it. If it was truly important to Jamma he'd find the time too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2016)

My mistake I think it was more like an 8m TT, lot on my mind at the mo.
Segment
https://www.strava.com/segments/3934877
and the ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/73091337#1441041865
I actually did just short of 9,000 miles in 2013.
Its been a poor year for me but my stats monthly






Prior to this year I was more like 37ft/mile and this last week or so I am getting back to over 15mph averages, so it really just down to getting out there and riding to get better needs more, I was till last June doing 50Km rides 2 out of three days on average, and this on not the lightest of bike setups.


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Aug 2016)

My commute is 6 or so mile each way. In the last 2 years since I 1st started cycling proper and commuting day in day out through all weathers and realising I was good on a bike, I've managed to extend it a bit (along with a ride on a Sunday) to hit nearly 24,000 mile and have competed in all manner of tt's. I am very busy otherwise. I just use what time I have wisely.
As Josh M says, if he wants it he would try harder than he is to get it.


----------



## Dirk (18 Aug 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> My commute is 6 or so mile each way. In the last 2 years since I 1st started cycling proper and commuting day in day out through all weathers and realising I was good on a bike, I've managed to extend it a bit (along with a ride on a Sunday) to hit nearly 24,000 mile and have competed in all manner of tt's. I am very busy otherwise. I just use what time I have wisely.
> As Josh M says, if he wants it he would try harder than he is to get it.


24,000 miles in 2 years?
Impressive!


----------



## iggibizzle (18 Aug 2016)

Yep from nothing to that. All on strava too. So it's happened!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2016)

iggibizzle said:


> Yep from nothing to that. All on strava too. So it's happened!!


Twice as quick  as the 22,000 I have done since July 2012, but I have only done 1,500 in the last 12 months.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (18 Aug 2016)

We all get 24 hrs in a day. Very few of us can honestly say that there isn't at least some time to ride or turbo train. I have done late nights in the garage on the turbo when the kids were younger. Used my 18 mile each way commute as a training ride. As has been said if you want to put the miles in you will find a way.


----------



## ayceejay (18 Aug 2016)

To clarify the issue on finding the time to train among life's other callings I have two words to say - Beryl Burton.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2016)

Stop making me feel bad, you horrible buggers.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2016)

Sharky said:


> Is the 10tt avg correct? 30mins is 20mph?


i can do 10 mile commute in 32 mins on a good day , that with rack and panniers on a standard road bike that weighs a fair bit with clothes, food etc , normally more like 33 mins though , return trip is hillier so 35 mins .


----------



## Big Dave laaa (18 Aug 2016)

ayceejay said:


> To clarify the issue on finding the time to train among life's other callings I have two words to say - Beryl Burton.



I am ashamed to say I had to Google her. Which goes a long way to prove how she wasn't given the acclaim she so obviously deserved. Yes she makes our excuses for not riding seem a bit pathetic.


----------



## mythste (18 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> i can do 10 mile commute in 32 mins on a good day , that with rack and panniers on a standard road bike that weighs a fair bit with clothes, food etc , normally more like 33 mins though , return trip is hillier so 35 mins .



11 miles in 42 mins for me, with mudguards and panniers. Overall weight probably close to 15 kilos. Day in day out it certainly makes the weekend jaunts on my lightweight squeeze feel easier!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Aug 2016)

@cyberknight my last 9.65 mile commute was 36.30, mudguards rack bag with drop down panniers.
@Big Dave laaa I know one elderly cyclist around here that knew her.


----------



## Ian193 (18 Aug 2016)

My commute is just over 6.5 miles and it takes me about 25 minutes with normal clothes and a rucksack on


----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2016)

Ok so @jamma it seems you need to ride more , i think you said you have been .
As long as your improving and enjoying it keep at it and you will get there . Don't compare yourself with others but look back and see how far you have come , break your target speed and distance down into manageable steps for improvement . 
Keep at it and good luck.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Aug 2016)

Right I'm going to join in with the willy waving..............


I'm a lot slower than you lot


----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Right I'm going to join in with the willy waving..............
> 
> 
> I'm a lot slower than you lot


I realized how these posts about averages including mine might come across , hence my " keep at it " post .


----------



## lutonloony (19 Aug 2016)

I did 10 miles once


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2016)

jamma said:


> I am making a new thread for my rodes so you can tell me where i am going wrong also were to improve
> 
> Link will be here when i make the new thread





vickster said:


> Why not just use the existing today's ride thread (or whatever it's called) or newbie progress in beginners





jamma said:


> Didn't think them threads existed i'll use them instead


That hasn't happened either, has it?

Much like your increased mileage.

125 miles this month so far?

Less than 7 miles a day on average? 

4 days since your last ride?









Be honest with yourself, it just ain't gonna happen is it?
You're fantasising about being a racer, but can't be arsed to put in the work required.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Aug 2016)

I think the OP's race plans were to aim to race to the sofa for a lengthy sit.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I think the OP's race plans were to aim to race to the sofa for a lengthy sit.



He won't be a world champ at that either, @potsy and @User14044 have that one sewn up already.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Aug 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I do 4-500 miles a month, commuting.


i've topped 1000km (600 miles in old money) a month commuting fairly regularly this year…


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2016)

He's more interested in watching racing than training hard to take part, which is fine.

Just needs to be honest with himself that he can't be arsed despite being young, living at home, not having a family nor working massively long hours nor in a heavy manual job like @cyberknight


----------



## lutonloony (19 Aug 2016)

Is it Jamma or Jammer? Seems to me he is using up valuable 1s and 0's, and taking no advice on board


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Aug 2016)

@vickster I prefer riding to watching it, did 20 miles just pottering around into town to uncles ect today, its not hard to build up mileage


----------



## cyberknight (19 Aug 2016)

vickster said:


> He's more interested in watching racing than training hard to take part, which is fine.
> 
> Just needs to be honest with himself that he can't be arsed despite being young, living at home, not having a family nor working massively long hours nor in a heavy manual job like @cyberknight


It made my day taking the kids to the park this evening , i had 2 and a half weeks off the bike with ilnness/hols so my average for the month is not far of @jamma  , gotta be around 3500 miles so far for the year .


----------



## S-Express (19 Aug 2016)

Seems to be a lot of jamma-bashing going on here. Not sure it's entirely helpful either.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (19 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> Seems to be a lot of jamma-bashing going on here. Not sure it's entirely helpful either.


Do you realise some people bring it on themselves?


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> Seems to be a lot of jamma-bashing going on here. Not sure it's entirely helpful either.


I don't think its helpful or even on topic . Saying you manage to potter around on a bike while going about your daily business and have done x amount of miles is hardly race training is it . It's just going about your business with very little effort put in . You cant stop off for a caffe mocha and a pain au chocolat in a cat 4 crit .


----------



## JoshM (20 Aug 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I don't think its helpful or even on topic . Saying you manage to potter around on a bike while going about your daily business and have done x amount of miles is hardly race training is it . It's just going about your business with very little effort put in . You cant stop off for a caffe mocha and a pain au chocolat in a cat 4 crit .



I think the point people are trying to make is that jamma isn't alone in having to work, and many of us work shifts and manage to fit in time on the bike. There's time to train, if you're determined and organised. You just have to want it.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Aug 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I don't think its helpful or even on topic . Saying you manage to potter around on a bike while going about your daily business and have done x amount of miles is hardly race training is it . It's just going about your business with very little effort put in . You cant stop off for a caffe mocha and a pain au chocolat in a cat 4 crit .


It's relevant. Jamma is saying he has no time to get on his bike. Others are saying how they find time to do the cycling they enjoy. Once your arse is in the saddle, then how you use that time is a new question. But it's got to be in the saddle before you can take the next step. 

To be an elite, you need to be physically gifted, love the sport and - most importantly - the grit keep going when every other part of you wants to quit. You can probably do well in amateur events with any two of them. If he loves cycling, he'd snatch every moment on this warm autumn days. Grit is needed to get you out in February. If you don't have enough love or grit to ride in August, then it's just a hobby. Enjoy it when you feel like riding. That's ok, it's just not what Chris Froome does.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Aug 2016)

jefmcg said:


> It's relevant. Jamma is saying he has no time to get on his bike. Others are saying how they find time to do the cycling they enjoy. Once your arse is in the saddle, then how you use that time is a new question. But it's got to be in the saddle before you can take the next step.
> 
> To be an elite, you need to be physically gifted, love the sport and - most importantly - the grit keep going when every other part of you wants to quit. You can probably do well in amateur events with any two of them. If he loves cycling, he'd snatch every moment on this warm autumn days. Grit is needed to get you out in February. If you don't have enough love or grit to ride in August, then it's just a hobby. Enjoy it when you feel like riding. That's ok, it's just not what Chris Froome does.


I'm paraphrasing here but didn't Wiggo say something about needing to force himself to continue training in the winter rain when he knew that most others were happily tucked up indoors? I also seem to remember Cav* confessing that he'll find any excuse under the sun to avoid a session on the turbo trainer but if it's out on the road, he's bouncing around like a puppy no matter what the weather. (* It might have been one of his coaches talking about Cav: can't quite recall.)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I don't think its helpful or even on topic . Saying you manage to potter around on a bike while going about your daily business and have done x amount of miles is hardly race training is it . It's just going about your business with very little effort put in . You cant stop off for a caffe mocha and a pain au chocolat in a cat 4 crit .


Don't get me wrong I can put in some distance, I think an average of 6,000 miles a year over 4 years can show that, but by riding every opportunity it all helps, especially if your only doing an average of 7 miles day, I used to regularly put in 200+ miles a week, I am currently doing around about 100, nothing stops me rain nor wind in fact if anything they are the more challenging rides and fulfilling.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> Seems to be a lot of jamma-bashing going on here. Not sure it's entirely helpful either.


You're a bit late to the party.￼￼ 
Have a read of all of Jamma's other posts and threads and then form an opinion as to whether some of the comments on here are justified, or not.


----------



## S-Express (20 Aug 2016)

I have read them. He's had lots of good advice, but doesn't deserve the pis takes.


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2016)

S-Express said:


> I have read them. He's had lots of good advice, but doesn't deserve the pis takes.


I stopped giving him advice when he came on here and called everybody 'fags'
That kind of attitude doesn't deserve him receiving any help imo.


----------



## jamma (20 Aug 2016)

I have apologised for my language thread is https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sorry.205789/

But it doesn't give you the right to take the piss out like tthe comments on here


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Aug 2016)

@jamma I think what people are getting at is if you want to do this you need to commit as much as you can and then some, @Supersuperleeds lives I think about 3 miles from work but can ride 50 miles into work, just look at his ticker he is well over 11,000 miles and its only mid Aug, we understand life is difficult but if its what you want you will make the time & commitment if not you won't get anywhere, and if that is the case just enjoy cycling for the fun it is.


----------



## Markymark (20 Aug 2016)

Ok. How many miles per month are you prepared to put in? How many miles per month do you think your competitors will be putting in?

That will give you a clue as to the relative experience, fitness and strength.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Aug 2016)

@jamma. I've not had anything to say about you previously so I'm not in any gang of p*** taking. 

I'm 47, have no competitive urge left in me for cycling at all, dodgy knees & I have nothing to prove to myself or anyone else. I ride by choice not necessity and am a happy pootler. I have had an 10 hour shift at work as team leader today and same again tomorrow, it was peeing down when I got up and the weather forecast was to get worse across the day. My car was sat outside the house doing nothing else but I still got on my bike and rode the direct 7 miles into work in the cold, half light and spitty rain. I have made a 10 mile wet draggy uphill ride home just because I fancied a little wake up after a dull workday. This is me in crappy weather, I could have done more and quite fancied it but knew the Mrs had tea in the oven. 

You should be riding the legs off someone like me day in day out if you want to be in the fast group as a club rider let alone anything competitive.


----------



## velovoice (20 Aug 2016)

@jamma. Like @shouldbeinbed, I have had no dealings with you and have not read any of your other posts. You have no "history" with me.

I was intrigued by the title of your thread so I came in and had a read. You repeatedly ask for "help" but pointedly refuse to listen or heed advice that shows an amazing amount of consensus amongst a broad church of cyclists of all ages and abilities. If you have a history of doing this in other threads, then I'm sorry, _*that*_ is taking the p*ss in my book.

ETA: And from what I can see, the comments that you are feeling sensitive about are not personal or insulting, but driven by impatience and frustration that the answers you seek are all here so why aren't you using them already?


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> [COLOR=#000000]I was intrigued by the title of your thread so I came in and had a read. You repeatedly ask for "help" but pointedly refuse to listen or heed advice that shows an amazing amount of consensus amongst a broad church of cyclists of all ages and abilities. If you have a history of doing this in other threads, then I'm sorry, [I][B]that[/B][/I] is taking the p*ss in my book.
> 
> ETA: And from what I can see, the comments that you are feeling sensitive about are not personal or insulting, but driven by impatience and frustration that the answers you seek are all here so why aren't you using them already?[/COLOR]


----------



## jamma (20 Aug 2016)

Right this thread is getting locked due to a the bashing and hate against me


----------



## vickster (20 Aug 2016)

jamma said:


> Right this thread is getting locked due to a the bashing and hate against me



By whom?

@velovoice really does have it spot on 

That said flounce away if you so desire, that's your prerogative


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2016)

jamma said:


> Right this thread is getting locked due to a the bashing and hate against me


I have a feeling that your problems run deeper than your inability to achieve your racing ambitions.


----------



## doog (20 Aug 2016)

9.5 mph here

Hope it gives inspiration to others


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Aug 2016)

huh ?


----------



## summerdays (20 Aug 2016)

Mod Note: I am going to lock this thread now as I think it's run its course. Advice has been given, it's now upto the OP to decide which bits he wants to listen to.


----------

